# Dan's muck snake waders



## huntaboykin (Feb 15, 2011)

Has anybody had a pair of the dan's muck boot chaps that are briarproof and snakeproof? I'm think about buying a pair if they are any good?  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Murphy (Feb 16, 2011)

Coonhunters live in these they will keep your feet warm in the winter and you'll sweat in the summer but they'll last and be comfortable coonhunters use muck boots with chaps so much its become the term for any hip wader used


----------



## huntaboykin (Feb 16, 2011)

So you would recommend them? I have muck boots and really like them but wanting snake chaps for the summer and liked the looks of dan's snake chaps with muck boots attached

Thanks


----------



## Murphy (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh yeah the snake chaps are a little harder to walk in till ya break um in but offer way more protection than a snake boot Im ordering a pair pretty soon for the summer hunts


----------

